# Burgthann/Dillberg und Umgebung



## Robert76 (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

gibts hier trainierte Mountainbiker aus Burgthann oder näherer Umgebung die gern mal paar
Stunden pro Woche die Trails auf dem Dillberg und Umgebung machen 
möchten? Beispielsweise unter der Woche Abends mal ne schnelle
Runde, e.c.t....?

Ortskenntnisse sind umfangreich vorhanden.

Gruß Robert


----------



## chris84 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bin zeitweise in der Gegend unterwegs. Kenne mich da inzwischen auch recht gut aus würd ich mal meinen 

Unter der Woche klappt aber bei mir nicht, die 60km in die Arbeit genügen mir da 
Sonntags morgens ist meine MTB-Zeit, wenn du da mal interesse an einer Runde hast, bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan74 (16. Juli 2013)

Hi 
hört sich gut an. Bin stets alleine am trainieren und würde das gerne ändern.
Grüße Stefan.


----------



## Robert76 (17. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin, wo kommst du her Stefan?  Eventuell starten mein Kumpel und ich am Freitag nachmittag
mal zu einer Ausfahrt.
Wie ist den dein Fitnessstatus was fährst du so?

Gruss Rob


----------



## Stefan74 (17. Juli 2013)

Morgen! 
Ich wohne in Neumarkt und fahr hauptsächlich auch die Hügel in der Umgebung ab (Zeugenbergrunde).
Bin auch häufig mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Grundsätzlich würde ich mich in die Kategorie Marathon einordnen. Meine Fitness ist denke ich relativ gut- käme auf einen Versuch an. Wie hoch ist denn so ca. dein Jahrespensum (km)?
Diese Woche geht bei mir leider nicht aber nächste Woche ist ausser Sa alles drin.
Grüße Stefan!


----------



## Robert76 (17. Juli 2013)

Ok schau mer mal, evtl. melden sich noch paar Leute.

Von der Fitness passt das, Jahres-Km ist unterschiedlich
in den letzten 5 Wochen waren es 800Km, aber Bike ist neu und ich bin
ein verrückter..... ;-)

Gruss Rob


----------



## GsBiker (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo leutz,

Meine Name ist Dominick bin 28jahre
Aus schwarzenbruck also fast Nachbar.
Habe seid Mai diesen Jahres wieder mit mtb
Angefangen kann also über Jahres km nichts
Sagen. Bin vom Tempo bei Single trail bei
3:17 pro/km ca. 18-20km/h 
Aktuell trainiere ich für mtb rennen im August.
Mein Gebiet im moment beschränkt sich aufs
Schwarzachtal!! Würde aber den Horizont gerne erweitern..


Wenn ihr euch am dillberg gut auskennt gibt es noch das 
Mtb rennen vom dillberg runter??? Da habe ich vor 11 Jahren
Mal teilgenommen!!


Über gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich freuen
Gruß domi


----------



## Robert76 (17. Juli 2013)

Also am Freitag nachmittag wollen mein Nachbar und ich eine Runde drehen, sind dann meist so 30-40Km +/-, wo es genau hingehen soll muss ich mir noch überlegen.....vermutlich 
Burgthann-Schwarzachtal-Fröschau-Thanngraben-Altenthann-Wallersberg-Sophienquelle-Grünsberg-Prackenfels-Rasch-Unterölsbach-Alter Kanal, dann Richtung Grub schräg hoch auf den Dillberg einen Trail runter nach Ezelsdorf und wieder nach Burgthann.

Abfahrt würde ich noch bekannt geben, ich denk so ca. 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr.
Treffpunkt wäre Burgthann Turnhalle oder Wahlweise unterwegs irgendwo.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Robert76 (1. August 2013)

Die Burgthanner starten Morgen Freitag 2.8. wieder zu einer ca  2 stündigen Ausfahrt. 

TREFFPUNKT 16:15 UHR AN DER TURNHALLE BURGTHANN

Näheres gern via PN.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. August 2013)

Bin auch aus der Gegend (Gemeinde Berg).


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. September 2013)

Von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenflower (25. September 2013)

*Mountainbikerin Tacho verloren heute*.

*Eine grüne Rox 9.0 *von Altdorf Eisdiele-Teufelsschlucht richtung Prackenfels-dann li Seite(bei Brücke) Schwarzachtal richtung Burgthann-Berg hoch an die blaue Traube vorbei.
*Belohnung für den Finder*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darthtwain (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach Leuten die vormittags (so von 8:00 - 11:00 unter der Woche) Lust und Zeit zum Biken haben.

Ich in aus Berngau & fahr meistens Zeugenbergrunde Dillberg Buchberg & konsorten.


würd mich freuen wenn da was zam geht 

Lg

Simon

PS: Schweiß ist Schwäche die den Körper verlässt....


----------



## aliasTJ (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

komme aus Seligenporten und starte auch immer Richtung Buchberg, Dillberg oder Zeugenbergrunde. Aber auch gern mal in Richtung Altdorf. Fahr gern Trails...

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal n Ride.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ist der Typ mit dem gelb/roten Speci der immer am Dillberg rumkurvt eigentlich einer von euch?


----------



## aliasTJ (1. Januar 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ist der Typ mit dem gelb/roten Speci der immer am Dillberg rumkurvt eigentlich einer von euch?



Hi, das musst mir ein bisschen näher erklären. Mir sagt der nix. Aber kenn paar aus NM die da öfter fahren. 

Warum die Frage?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Januar 2014)

Bloß so, weil des einer der wenigen Radlfahrer war denen ich begegnet bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aliasTJ (1. Januar 2014)

Ja wenn ich da unterwegs bin dann treff ich meistens auch keine Biker.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Januar 2014)

Wir haben heute Nacht auch keine anderen Biker aufm Dillberg getroffen 
Dafür waren einige Autos oben unterwegs...die haben sich nur gewundert, wo wir mit unseren Rädern herkommen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Januar 2014)

> *Multimedia - Vortrag von Harald Philipp *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.alpenverein-neumarkt.de/veranstaltungen/neue-seite-4/


----------



## scratch_a (28. Januar 2014)

Ja, habe ich auch schon gelesen...hört sich interessant an.
Fährst du eigentlich beim Sport&More samtags auch öfters mit?


----------



## aliasTJ (28. Januar 2014)

also wir (Freundin und ich) wollen uns den Vortrag anhören/ansehen. Is bestimmt ned schlecht.


----------



## aliasTJ (28. Januar 2014)

Und beim S&M bin ich bislang noch nicht mitgefahren, bin aber jedes Mal am Überlegen. Klingt scho immer gut. Die Leute beim S&M schwärmen immer davon.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Januar 2014)

Momentan ist die Gruppe etwas klein ..liegt am Wetter und krankheitsbedingt gibts auch paar Ausfälle 

Aber meine Frau und ich versuchen schon so oft es geht samstags mitzufahren (wenn wir mal wieder beide gesund sind). Wenn mehrere Leute kommen, dann sind es meist auch zwei Gruppen, wobei die eine (viele Frauen) eher etwas langsamer und chilliger unterwegs sind.


----------



## aliasTJ (28. Januar 2014)

ja ich pack die Aussage gleich zu den anderen  Es schwärmt ja echt jeder davon... Klingt gut... Dann müssen wir uns doch mal anschließen...


----------



## aliasTJ (28. Januar 2014)

was mich interessieren würde, das wäre die Enduro-Runde (gefunden auf gps-tour.info) östlich vom Wolfstein. Kennst du die denn, oder kennt die irgendwer?

Bzw. was hast du denn im Umkreis um Neumarkt noch für Strecken auf Lager?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich war beim S&M noch nicht dabei, habs aber auch mal vor 

Die Bilder von dem Vortrag schauen super aus, was mich a bissl schreckt ist der Preis, ist scho happig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aliasTJ (29. Januar 2014)

Also dann machen wir uns doch glatt mal was aus für nen Samstag ;-)

glaub der Vortrag könnte scho gut werden und wennst DAVler bist gehts wieder mim Eintritt.

Wennst ins Kino gehst, musst ja auch ordentlich blechen.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Januar 2014)

aliasTJ schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde, das wäre die Enduro-Runde (gefunden auf gps-tour.info) östlich vom Wolfstein. Kennst du die denn, oder kennt die irgendwer?
> 
> Bzw. was hast du denn im Umkreis um Neumarkt noch für Strecken auf Lager?



Ich denke, dass wir rund um Neumarkt schon sehr vieles gefahren sind, was es an Strecken so gibt. Hab grad nach der Enduro-Runde geschaut (ist die von Joker78, oder?...auch hier im Forum mit diesem Nick)...ja, ich kenne die Wege bei der Tour.

Um Neumarkt...schau dir dazu bei gps-tour.info die ganzen Strecken von Joker78 an, da wird schon einiges abgedeckt (Buchberg, Dillberg, Lengenbach, Wolfstein, Mariahilfberg).

Bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit dabei, bei uns in der Gegend (grob gesagt Gemeinde Berg+20km Umkreis) eine schöne Tour zusammen zu stellen. Also z.B. Frankenweg Altdorf-Neumarkt, Röthenbachklamm, Prackenfels, Grünsberg, Velburger Weg, fränkischer Dünenweg, usw. ...Problem dabei ist, dass man zwischendurch immer einige KM Schotterstraßen oder dergleichen hat um die schönen Abschnitte zu verbinden  .
Evtl. haben wir die  Wälder noch nicht gründlich genug abgefahren, aber soviel ist bei uns leider eh nicht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Robert76 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

wie schauts aus, vielleicht finden sich paar Leute zum Trailsfahren, rund um den Dillberg.

Wir könnten uns bei regem Interesse einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, am besten unter der Woche wegen Wanderer + Co.

Trainiere immer allein, bin heute ein Teil der Zeugenbergrunde mit Wolfenstein und Mariahilf gefahren 73km gesamt, fahre pro Woche ca. 200-300km 70-80% Trails und Waldautobahn.

Wer hat Lust? Einfach mal melden.

Idealerweise aus Schwarzenbruck, Burgthann, Neumarkt, Berg.....ect.

Gruss Robert


----------



## aliasTJ (16. Juni 2014)

Puhh das is ja ne ganze Menge an Fahrleistung starte wenn dann aus burgthann


----------



## Robert76 (16. Juni 2014)

Bin auch aus Burgthann.....
Wie sind so deine Eckdaten?

Gruß Robert


----------



## aliasTJ (16. Juni 2014)

Genauer gesagt Richtung Seligenporten. Fahr öfter zum Tyrolsberg und dann rüber Dillberg oder Buchberg. 

Öfter auch in NM Wolfstein und Maria Hilf Berg.

Wollt demnächst jedoch wieder öfter Richtung Altdorf und Hersbruck hoch.

Aber am Donnerstag gehts bis So erstmal nach Saalbach trailrockin... Jippie...


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2014)

Viel Spaß in Saalbach, auch wenn die Bahn für die Z-Line noch nicht auf hat und Schattberg auch nur Sa/So.


----------



## aliasTJ (16. Juni 2014)

Ja danke.

Ja voll schade und ich hab mich scho so auf die Big 5 gefreut. Mal checken ob sich des ohne Schattberg xpress auch ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Wie schauts aus......kommen paar Mountainbiker zusammen, das Interesse hält sich ja in Grenzen....


Gruss Robert


----------



## Stefan74 (19. Juni 2014)

Hi!
Kann zwar nicht mit solch Kilometerleistungen glänzen, aber hätte nächste Woche (Mo oder Mi) Zeit...
Güße Stefan.


----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Wo kommst du her?
Schlag mal ne Runde vor für Montag vielleicht häng ich mich mit dran.....
Hat noch jemand Lust?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Stefan74 (19. Juni 2014)

Bin aus NM und unter der Woche gehn schon zeitlich nicht mehr als zwei Std.
Käme auf nen Versuch an.?


----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Wäre Ok....wo fährstn lang am Montag

Bin aus Burgthann.......andere Seite Dillberg ;-)


----------



## Stefan74 (19. Juni 2014)

Mit BTB meist Zeugenbergrunde.
Bin aber auch häufig mit dem RR unterwegs.
Bin da recht flexibel.
Also wenn du Lust hast- von mir aus gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Wie schauts den diesem Samstag aus ich wollte da mal Zeugenbergrunde fahren, Burgthann-Heinzburg-Wolfenstein-Mariahilf und Kanal zurück. 

Wer hat Lust???


----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Stemn74 schrieb:


> Mit BTB meist Zeugenbergrunde.
> Bin aber auch häufig mit dem RR unterwegs.
> Bin da recht flexibel.
> Also wenn du Lust hast- von mir aus gern.




Ich nehm mal an RR ist Rennrad ;-) hab ich keins wäre dann nur MTB (was ist BTB), welchen Teil von der ZBR fährst du am Montag?


----------



## Stefan74 (19. Juni 2014)

Bin dieses We nicht in NM,
kann also erst Mo.
Ja BTB ist MTB... ;-)
Ich beschließ die Route meist spontan.
Ich meld mich mal So abend und dann könn ma ja mal sehen.
OKAY?


----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Alles klar meld dich.....

Wer Samstag Lust hat der melde sich bei mir....

Gruss Robert


----------



## Robert76 (19. Juni 2014)

Robert76 schrieb:


> Wie schauts den diesem Samstag aus ich wollte da mal Zeugenbergrunde fahren, Burgthann-Heinzburg-Wolfenstein-Mariahilf und Kanal zurück.
> 
> Wer hat Lust???



Ich starte so gegen 11 in Burgthann


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radsportfreunde.
Der SV Freihausen veranstaltet auch dieses Jahr wieder einen MTB Marathon.
Termin: Sa 19.07.14
Modus: Rennen und Tour
Anmeldung: www.SVFreihausen.de
Startplätze: noch vorhanden
Würden uns sehr freuen, euch in 92358 Waldkirchen begrüßen zu dürfen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MurmelBier (10. Juli 2014)

Robert76 schrieb:


> Ich starte so gegen 11 in Burgthann


Hi Robert, 

mit was für ein Typ Bike fährst du solche Sachen?

Grüße


----------



## Robert76 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bisher mit einem Bulls Copperhead 3,  ab heute mit einem 2014er Bulls Copperhead Carbon.
Warum?

Gruß Robert​


----------



## MurmelBier (10. Juli 2014)

Hi Robert, 

schade, ich glaub dann bin ich dir mit nem FR zu langsam 
Wobei ich hab ja noch ein 2013er Bulls Wild Cup 1... sind jedoch gegenüber dem Copperhead und vor allem dem Carbon zu schwer (

Grüße


----------



## Robert76 (10. Juli 2014)

Probieren kann man es doch mal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (10. Juli 2014)

Ja du wirst mir davon fahren *lach*
Bin eher für Trail-Abfahrten ... schon ewig keine Touren mehr gefahren. 

Werd die Tage mal mein Bulls anschauen und evtl. etwas richten 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. August 2014)

Wer gräbt denn da so um?! Vll. erst mal auf dem Radlweg üben, dann erst wieder an den Brentenberg kommen...


----------



## scratch_a (16. August 2014)

Ja, Brentenberg ist schon heftig, wie es sich dort in den letzten 3 Jahren verändert hat. War mal eine richtig schöne Stufe da runter.
Aber das mit dem blockiertem Hinterrad sieht man leider nicht nur dort. Deswegen wäre ich dafür, die DIMB-Regeln hin und wieder an die Schilder mit drunter zu hängen.


----------



## MurmelBier (11. September 2014)

Servus Robert, 

fährst du noch Touren? Ich denk mit meinem neuen Bike kann ich bei dir nun vllt mithalten  

Grüße


----------



## Robert76 (12. September 2014)

Immer wenn das Wetter halwegs passt bin ich unterwegs....... 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MurmelBier (12. September 2014)

Hi Robert, 

Wenn das Wetter passt fahr ich jeden 2. Tag mind. 50km und momentan gehts halt immer den Moritzberg. Würde gern auch mal neue Strecken kennenlernen.

Wie schauts da bei dir aus?

Grüße


----------



## Robert76 (12. September 2014)

Kein Problem, ich fahr meist Bereich Dillberg, Zeugenbergrunde bis Neumarkt und Mariahilf, auch so um die 50km.

Robert


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. September 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin am Freitag vom Dillberg nach NM. Was ist den bitte da passiert?
Gab es irgendwelche Planungen die vorhandenen Wege auf das Dreifache zu verbreitern?
Vom Waldboden war auch nicht mehr viel da, dafür breite und tiefe (Havester?) Spuren. Oder sind das die ersten Spuren der neuen Fatbikes? 

Ist evt. jemand bekannt ob das wieder zurückgebaut werden soll auf Waldweg?

Grüße


----------



## Robert76 (22. September 2014)

Hab mich auch gefragt was das dort soll.....

*Mountainbiker machen mit Ihren Reifen den Wald kaputt* 

Gruß,  Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. September 2014)

@RalfB Zumindest um die Heinzburg ists schon länger so - wurde jetzt noch wo anders verbreitert?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-neumarkt-in-der-oberpfalz.443172/page-2#post-12229789

Und Zurückbauen ist eigentlich nicht so in Mode - eher noch weiter ausbauen...


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. September 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> @RalfB Zumindest um die Heinzburg ists schon länger so - wurde jetzt noch wo anders verbreitert?



Es beginnt ein ganzes Stück vor der Heinzburg und endet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, danach bei den zusammenführenden Wegen. So aufgeräumt war es nicht. Der Weg auch so abgefräst, jedoch kaum unter den rumliegenden Zweigen zu sehen.
Zudem waren doch viele breite und tiefe Fahrspuren. Ziemliches "Gemetzel".

Schade eigentlich, war immer nett. So aber wohl nicht mehr zur gebrauchen.


----------



## Robert76 (22. September 2014)

Frag mich was das soll??

Nähe Fröschau/Schwarzachtal im Thanngraben das selbe, wo früher ein schmaler Trail in das einsame Tal führte ist heute ein breiter Weg.....


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. September 2014)

Im Thanngraben läuft neben der neuen Waldautobahn schon noch der alte Singletrail, zumindest auf den ersten 2/3 ab Rummelsberg.

Der neue, breite Weg wird aber von Spaziergängern super angenommen


----------



## Robert76 (22. September 2014)

Trotzdem Sauerei, das war so ein schönes Tal


----------



## Ralfbausa (22. September 2014)

Da kann man schon verstehen, das sich manche Biker neue Trails in den Wald "schitzen".
Kann doch, trotz Fortwirtschaft, nicht angehen, dass der Wald dermaßen zerpflückt wird.
...hoffe das wird nicht auch noch Asphaltiert.... (mit abgeteilten und markierten Fahrradstreifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. September 2014)

Ja, es ist wirklich traurig....wir sind vorletzten Sa dort gefahren, da waren die ganzen Bäume noch im Weg gelegen und wir hatten die Räder drüber getragen. Die "Forstautobahn" darunter konnte man aber noch nicht erkennen.
Auf der einen Seite werden sämtliche Wege ausgebaut, ja sogar asphaltiert (!) und auf der anderen Seite steht man dann als böser Mountainbiker da, wenn man sich im Wald aufhält. Wird jetzt alles nur noch rollator- und forstwirtschaftsgerecht aufbereitet und wundert sich dann, warum die Menschen keine guten Erholungsorte mehr finden?
Also die guten, legalen Trails werden hier auch immer weniger  .


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. September 2014)

Btw, habe ich da eigentlich jemand von Euch am vergangenen Freitag ~17:00 am alten Kanal (Berg) gesehen?
Fahre, wenn möglich, meistens am Freitag nachmittag.
Ich, schwarzes Ghost AMR, bin vom Dillberg nach NM und über den alten Kanal (Grub) zurück.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. September 2014)

Ich bin am Freitag von Oö via Kanal nach Loderbach (dann weiter zum Wolfstein, M´HilfBerg und Lahr), kann mich aber nicht genau erinnern...
Schwarz-blau-gelbes AMR


----------



## Robert76 (23. September 2014)

Bin auch immer unterwegs.....hab ein schwarz weißes Bulls Copperhead Carbon


----------



## scratch_a (23. September 2014)

Wir sind zwar am Fr abend gefahren, aber nicht am alten Kanal.


----------



## Ralfbausa (24. September 2014)

Alles klar. Also gibts doch mehr als Euch Drei.


----------



## scratch_a (24. September 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das nur einbilde, aber jedes mal, wenn ich den Frankenweg von Hagenhausen Richtung Gnadenberg fahre, dann liegt da mindestens ein Ast, Stock, Baumstamm oder ähnliches auf dem Weg. Sind auch oft so gelegt, dass man entweder gar nicht drüber fahren kann (wie heute war eine ganze Baumspitze oder kleiner Baum auf dem Weg) oder man zumindest sehr aufpassen muss, dass es einem das Zeug nicht ins die Räder zieht.

Da ich die Sachen eigentlich jedes mal wegräume gehe ich inzwischen davon aus, dass jemand bewusst die Dinge hinlegt. Bin da ja alle paar Tage unterwegs. Irgendwie habe ich die Vermutung, dass es dem ein oder anderen Rentner in Gnadenberg zu langweilig ist. Habt ihr das auch schon fest gestellt?

Nicht, dass es hier auch noch ausartet und womöglich andere Fallen gestellt werden


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. September 2014)

Ja, ist aber glaub ich nicht nur gegen Biker sondern (vielleicht sogar vor allem) gegen Reiter gedacht. Die zerlegen die Wege um Gnadenbergudn H´hausen ja mehr als wir.


----------



## scratch_a (30. September 2014)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...aber das ist mit meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg. 
Selbst ältere Spaziergänger kommen da bei manchen Hindernissen nicht drüber und müssten die Äste/Bäumchen erst auf die Seite ziehen. Wobei die Reiter eh meistens die anderen Wege nehmen und seltener den ganzen Frankenweg. Klar wäre ein Reitverbot für die Wanderer und Mountainbiker einerseits ganz schön, andererseits bin ich generell nicht der Freund von Verboten und könnte auch schnell gegen uns gerichtet werden. Da wäre unten beim Wegweiser ein Hinweis mit der Bitte, bei schlechten Bodenverhältnissen dort nicht zu Reiten vielleicht sinnvoller. Aber ich fahre auch selbst auch bei schlechteren Bodenverhältnissen mit dem Rad...hinterlasse zwar nicht solche Spuren, aber trotzdem könnten sich Wanderer drüber aufregen. Ist einfach schwierig, aber einfach Hindernisse rein zu legen ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv der falsche Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## Ralfbausa (1. Oktober 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Da wäre unten beim Wegweiser ein Hinweis mit der Bitte, bei schlechten Bodenverhältnissen dort nicht zu Reiten vielleicht sinnvoller.



Tja, da wären wir wieder beim Miteinander und Rücksicht.
Ein Schild für Waldarbeiter/n wäre oft auch sinnvoll, mit der Bitte den Wald nicht übermäßig zu zerstören und hinterher orderntlich zu verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Abfahrt von der Heinzburg:




Aber wir brauchen nicht jammern, sogar der Costal Crew gehts so


----------



## Ralfbausa (2. Oktober 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt von der Heinzburg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste kenn ich, mit mehr und weniger Bäumen.

Die Costal Crew und den Weg aus dem Video habe ich aber noch nicht am Dillberg gesehen. 

Ich sag's ja immer, wären die Alpen bei Bayreuth hätten wir schöneres Wetter, mehr Trails und schneller zum Ski fahren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Oktober 2014)

Abfahrt ist eigentlich das falsche Wort, "Hindernislauf" triffts besser


----------



## Ralfbausa (6. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,
ich war am Samstag unterwegs. 
Heinzburg ist wieder geöffnet, keine Absprerrung mehr. Ist jetzt alles a bissel breiter und lichter, Allerdings muss anerkennend sagen, das sogar aufgeräumt wurde und der Weg (nicht Trail) wieder sichtbar ist. Mal schauen, vielleicht erholt sich der Wald ja wieder.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
gut zu wissen, danke.
@JohSch: Bist gerade los und hast nachgeschaut oder welche Tour hast heute Abend gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich war Schönblick->Treppen M´Hilfberg, vom Hundeclub aus wieder runter, Weißmarter und den Dirtpark hab ich mir angeschaut.
Hast mich wohl fahren sehen?


----------



## scratch_a (7. Oktober 2014)

Da hast ja noch eine ganz schöne Runde gedreht, respekt...hab dich gesehen, als du gerade von Ölsbach raus bist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Oktober 2014)

Knappe 40km, die Chinesen-Lampe probieren - die macht gut hell


----------



## Reafdaw (5. November 2014)

Weiß Grad wer eine geeignete Strecke, für einen blutigen Anfänger in Umgebung postbauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. November 2014)

Mhh...im Prinzip sind bei uns in der Gegend alle offiziellen Wanderwege auch für Anfänge mehr oder weniger geeignet. Buchberg würde ich da mal außen vor lassen, aber die restlichen Sachen sind eigentlich mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit kein Problem. Einfach aufs Rad setzen und mal drauf los radeln...man muss ja nicht gleich die Singletrails probieren, aber man bekommt sehr schnell ein Gespür, was man sich zu traut und was man erst noch eher sein lassen sollte. Notfalls mal absteigen und schieben. Eine detaillierte Empfehlung ist eh schwierig, da jeder (Anfänger) anders fährt und drauf ist. Also selber austesten und Spaß haben!


----------



## Reafdaw (6. November 2014)

Hm ok, glaub das einfachste wäre der dillberg, liegt jadirekt bei mir. Gibt es da noch ein anderen guten weg von der heinzburg nach Neumarkt. Weil da weiß ich das ordentlich Wurzeln drin sind .
Kenn mich hier leider noch nicht so aus, da ich erst vor kurzem hier her gezogen bin.


----------



## scratch_a (6. November 2014)

Heinzburg ist ja eh schon quasi fast ganz unten bei Neumarkt . Ab da kann man auch anstatt den Velburger Weg auch die Zeugenbergrunde nehmen, die geht dann unten auf der Schotterstraße weiter bis nach Loderbach. 
Ansonsten ist der Höhenweg vom Dillberg runter zwar mit Wurzeln, aber meines Erachtens auch für Anfänger fahrbar, wenn man etwas langsamer fährt. 
Wenn man (noch) überhaupt keine Wurzeln mag, dann sollte man von Postbauer besser über Rot-Kreuz durch den Golfplatz nach Neumarkt fahren. Aber wie schon geschrieben, Karten anschauen (z.B. auf gpsies.com) und die ganzen Wege ausprobieren .


----------



## Robert76 (22. November 2014)

Oder einfach mal mit einem von uns mitfahren.....


----------

